# Good western saddle pad?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a Diamond Wool felt pad and love it. Great quality and great price. It's natural wool felt. Got my 1/2" pad for $70 plus shipping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I inherited a Diamond Wool pad from someone. I love it! I used a different pad for showing, but ust the Diamond Wool for everything else. They are great affordable pads.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Another recommendation for diamond wool. Very good quality for a relatively affordable price!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I love my Classic Equine wool saddle pad.. but it was on the more expensive side. I have also heard great things about Diamond Wool!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I wasn't very impressed with Diamond Wool. I ended up returning the one I ordered and getting a Circle Y pad. More expensive, but very clearly higher quality.


----------



## turnandburn1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I got this pad becuase I was looking for color, and it has turned out to be one of the best fitting pads I've ever used. After 2 rides I could put it on my horse and it fit like it was made just for him. It's a little more on the expensive side but eh, if it works it works  

Turquoise San Juan Contour Barrel Racer 34x30

I'm also pretty sure it comes in a bunch of different colors, you just have to look on the site.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

feltpads

I love mine.It's the one in the middle pic, the rounded back portion works great or Sonny's short back (arab). These are Amish made, mid range price, but great quality. I've had mine 2 or 3 years, and it hardly looks used. The pictures don't do it justice. not just for gaited horses !

Fay


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

HAF pad! Haf Equitation 6001 Barrel Saddle Pad with Sympanova

Really felt a difference in concussion and jarring, and my boy gets irritated whenever I ride without it now. I can't stress enough how much difference it made in my boy's trot.
It also helps with saddle fit, saddle slippage, and keeps your horse cool on top of it all. 10/10 will buy again, haha.


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

Agree on the diamond wool felt pad. Absolutely love it, and it's a really good price


----------



## EnglishSnaffleGal (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you all for your input! I'll have to see what I can afford but all look like great options!!


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

They're more on the expensive side, but 5 star pads. They're great at wicking away moisture and should hold up for a long while, if you take care of them. I have one and love it. If those are out of your price range then Diamond Wool would be a great alternative. I have a couple of them as well and have no complaints.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I too really like the Diamond wool pads. I have one for my western saddle and one for my Aussie. Super soft and not stiff like other wool pads I've owned. And you can't beat the price. I paid $69 for my western and $49 for the Aussie pad. Both are a solid 1 in. thick.


----------

